# Indie Published Authors and Publishers



## KaninZ (Mar 8, 2015)

With the advent of ebooks and ereaders, the number of independent authors and publishers has skyrocketed. This has the traditional publishing houses playing catch-up since a lot of their market share and more and more of their talent goes indie now. I know I'm probably not the only author in furrydom who loves being his own boss and making all the decisions regarding the publication process.

  Let's hear from you!

  Post about who you are, what you write, what platform you use (Kindle/Nook/Smash, etc) and anything about how your furry work is being received by the mundanes.


----------



## Gnarl (Mar 9, 2015)

So far, all of my books are doing quite well on Kindle. they just get pirated to much. As far as how they are received, well they have been selling pretty good for the last couple of years. I have six on kindle ranging from the little love story at 30K to the Full Sci-FI at 181K. Most average around 80k. 
I write fantasy, sci-fi, some romance and post Human hybrid wars type stuff. But a lot of us know that already and will probably tell me to shut up, so I'm shutting up.


----------



## Poetigress (Mar 10, 2015)

I consider myself a "hybrid" author -- I prefer to publish work traditionally when I can, but for some projects self-pub winds up being a better choice. I publish to Amazon and Smashwords, and often sell better on Smashwords, for whatever reason. Sales overall have been slow to middling, but then, I'm not doing the full-length novels that most readers prefer. *shrug* I try to look at it as building my backlist for when something eventually breaks out and gets people's attention. 

My current indie offerings:

*Six Impossible Things* - My free short story mini-collection, including a couple of furry stories. (Amazon / Smashwords)

*Real Dragons Don't Wear Sweaters* - A fantasy/humor novelette starring a tiny pink dragon named Dinkums. (Amazon / Smashwords)

*Wishing Season* - A collection of Christmas/winter stories (many with talking animal characters). (Amazon / Smashwords)


----------



## KaninZ (Mar 10, 2015)

I haven't had any problems with pirating so far. I don't know if I should be happy or slightly insulted by that fact  You should put a link to your Amazon page in your sig. I'd love to take a look at your work!


----------



## KaninZ (Mar 10, 2015)

I picked up Six Impossible Things for my Kindle. Looks good! The other two were a little too "Y" on the "YA" meter for the old wardog right now. I can take it, but I have to be in the right mood.

  Funny sidetrack here: This made me think of when I was a young fireteam leader in the 101st and all of the lead NCO's from my platoon vanished one day. They were finally found in my room, watching Disney's "Jungle Book" on my VCR. Someone got up to get a soda right after the part where Shere Kahn roughs up Baloo and you're supposed to think he's dead. One of the Sergeants told them, "You touch that lightswitch and you're dead."
  There were a lot of sniffles in the dark


----------



## Gnarl (Mar 11, 2015)

Not sure if you wanted my link but I will put it here and worry about looking dumb later. 
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_n...l=node=154606011&field-keywords=Shaun+McGrath


----------



## Poetigress (Mar 11, 2015)

KaninZ said:


> I picked up Six Impossible Things for my Kindle. Looks good! The other two were a little too "Y" on the "YA" meter for the old wardog right now. I can take it, but I have to be in the right mood.



If you like the stories in _Six_, you'll probably like the others. To be honest, I didn't write any of them specifically as children's or YA stories; that just seemed to be the category they best fit when it was time to publish. I like to say I write stories for adults who never quite grew up.


----------



## KaninZ (Mar 12, 2015)

I checked out the "Shielah of Earth" snippet (Look Inside feature) and it looks good! I'll probably pick it up in the near future, but I'm in the first stages of my next project so I'll be in mental meltdown mode starting soon


----------



## KaninZ (Mar 12, 2015)

I'll post a review for _Six_ on Amazon once I've finished. I'm liking what I see! Your writing "voice" is reminding me a lot of Mercedes Lackey, one of my favorites. I'll make sure to do that before I go into "writer mode" (for me it involves vampire hours and lots and lots of Kona coffee) on my next project.


----------



## Poetigress (Mar 16, 2015)

Glad you liked it, and thanks for the review!


----------

